# this may seem like a dumb question (and it prolly is)



## 3991vhtes (Jun 21, 2007)

Will ATi tool work on an nVIDIA card?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup!







My 7600GT


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes it will, but you won't get all the features of the ATi cards like the ambient temps and all that, last I checked.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh man peet, how did you get your vid card temps so low?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2007)

VF 900 sir and this has to be the best XFX xxx ever!
Card will actually test at 720/940 but doesnt game well at those clocks!


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Really? I have noticed that at some clocks my card doesn't perform as well at lower speeds. Why is that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2007)

Your 7900 has a DELTA clock you need to take into concideration....Google it. There is a list of good clocks and i think you need to move it say by like 14MHZ. Check on it tho 14 is just me remembering!


@seth  what are you planning to OC with it?


----------

